# Applying for CNF from UK, French mother



## ZoB

Hi

I was born in the UK (1973) to a French mother and British father.
My parents were never married.

My maternal grandfather was French. My maternal grandmother was British and they were married in the UK.


Can anyone advise exactly what documents I need to include in my application for my CNF. My understanding is that this can be a VERY lengthy process so I am keen to provide the correct documentation from the beginning to avoid any future back and forth, especially as my understanding of French is limited.

I have requested a copy of my mother's birth certificate from France. I also have a copy of her French passport.

Should I also request the birth certificates of my grandparents?

I have read that as my parents weren't married, I need to provide a 'certificate of maternal recognition' but I have no clue what this means. Any ideas?

I understand that I will need to provide proof of identity, proof of address and my birth certificate and that they need to be certified. Can these be certified by a British solicitor? Does anything need translating?

Do I need to supply a covering letter? If so, is there a template somewhere that I can copy?

Sorry for so many questions.
Many thanks in advance for any advice.

x


----------



## 95995

ZoB said:


> Hi
> 
> I was born in the UK (1973) to a French mother and British father.
> My parents were never married.
> 
> My maternal grandfather was French. My maternal grandmother was British and they were married in the UK.
> 
> 
> Can anyone advise exactly what documents I need to include in my application for my CNF. My understanding is that this can be a VERY lengthy process so I am keen to provide the correct documentation from the beginning to avoid any future back and forth, especially as my understanding of French is limited. *It would be very rare indeed if they did not ask you for more documents.*
> 
> I have requested a copy of my mother's birth certificate from France. I also have a copy of her French passport.
> 
> Should I also request the birth certificates of my grandparents? *Always a good idea.*
> 
> I have read that as my parents weren't married, I need to provide a 'certificate of maternal recognition' but I have no clue what this means. Any ideas? *It's a certificate of filiation, but as it is your mother who is French and your birth certificate will show her as your mother, you will likely not need it. They may however ask you for evidence that your father acknowledged you as his daughter. This would be easy if it was he who registered your birth. Otherwise, if you are still in contact, you can ask him to provide you with a notarised declaration by him. This will need to be accompanied by a notarised copy of his ID. You will then need to have these documents translated into French. Note that I am assuming that your mother never registered your birth with the French authorities when you were born or still a minor - if she did you may have a French birth certificate and your mother may have a French Livret de Famille listing you - in which case you can provide these and that will definitely smooth the process. In fact if you already have a French version birth certificate because your mother went through the process, you don't need a CNF, you just need a French passport (and/or ID card), which you could apply for at the French Consulate in London.*
> 
> I understand that I will need to provide proof of identity, proof of address and my birth certificate and that they need to be certified. Can these be certified by a British solicitor? Does anything need translating?
> 
> *You can apply for a copy of your UK birth certificate in French. It is called a Multilingual Standard Form and costs 22 pounds. Useful to have,as it saves a lot on translation fees. They do birth and marriage certificates. Cost is 22 pounds.
> You specify what language you want...You get a standard birth/marriage certificate and a translated version too. It is a Euro wide initiative so people can get them in different languages. The hard copy French version they send you is sufficient and accepted.
> https://www.gov.uk/order-copy-birth-death-marriage-certificate
> *
> 
> Do I need to supply a covering letter? *I believe the anwer is yes.* If so, is there a template somewhere that I can copy?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions.
> Many thanks in advance for any advice.
> 
> x


You will find most of the answers here (in French, I'm afraid). However I have responded as best I can in red above.

https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F1051

Don't hestitate to come back with any further questions. There are many people on this forum going through the process.

Edit:

Forgot to mention that you apparently have to have translations done by a traducteur assermenté, which means they have to be done in France. Search CNF on this forum and you should come up with the discussions about this and someone may even be able to point you to one who can assist.


----------



## ZoB

Thanks, EverHopeful, this is super helpful.

Unfortunately, my Mum never registered my birth with the French authorities.

My Mum was never married, can she apply for a 'Livret de Famille' for herself? Would that help my case?

A slight complicating factor is that my father is not listed on my birth certificate. On my birth certificate I am registered with my mother's maiden name.
However, from birth I have been known by my father's surname. So my passport / driving licence etc name etc is not as recorded on my birth certificate. This has never been a problem in the UK (I think I just had to sign a declaration that from birth I have always been known as...). I hope this isn't going to cause too many issues...!

My father died a few years ago so will not be able to sign a declaration regarding his acknowledgement as my father. Given that my application is via my French mother I hope that this won’t cause too many problems.

Again, insights from, anyone with similar circumstances who has successfully navigated this process would be much appreciated.

An agency that assisted applicants with this process would make a fortune! 

Many thanks


----------



## 95995

ZoB said:


> Thanks, EverHopeful, this is super helpful.
> 
> Unfortunately, my Mum never registered my birth with the French authorities.
> 
> My Mum was never married, can she apply for a 'Livret de Famille' for herself? Would that help my case?
> 
> A slight complicating factor is that my father is not listed on my birth certificate. On my birth certificate I am registered with my mother's maiden name.
> However, from birth I have been known by my father's surname. So my passport / driving licence etc name etc is not as recorded on my birth certificate. This has never been a problem in the UK (I think I just had to sign a declaration that from birth I have always been known as...). I hope this isn't going to cause too many issues...!
> 
> My father died a few years ago so will not be able to sign a declaration regarding his acknowledgement as my father. Given that my application is via my French mother I hope that this won’t cause too many problems.
> 
> Again, insights from, anyone with similar circumstances who has successfully navigated this process would be much appreciated.
> 
> An agency that assisted applicants with this process would make a fortune!
> 
> Many thanks


I would very strongly recommend you change at least your birth name ASAP and before you make your application. If your father is not mentioned on your birth certificate, it might be simplest to list him as unknown and that would save you a great deal of paperwork.

I was too tired and it was very late when I posted, but you may have another hurdle applying from overseas if your mother has not been resident in France for more than 50 years. However, if she is registered with the French Consulate and if she has a currentFrench passport that could assist. One way round the 50 year rule is to apply from within France, whch is much quicker and can be done at the local Tribunal d'Instance, but you have to be resident here to do that (if after 31 December this year that would mean,say, a hold a 6 month visa).


----------



## ZoB

Thanks again EverHopeful.



EverHopeful said:


> I would very strongly recommend you change at least your birth name ASAP and before you make your application. If your father is not mentioned on your birth certificate, it might be simplest to list him as unknown and that would save you a great deal of paperwork.
> When you say change your birth name, what do you mean? Change the name on my passport/ driving licence?
> 
> 
> 
> I was too tired and it was very late when I posted, but you may have another hurdle applying from overseas if your mother has not been resident in France for more than 50 years. However, if she is registered with the French Consulate and if she has a currentFrench passport that could assist. One way round the 50 year rule is to apply from within France, whch is much quicker and can be done at the local Tribunal d'Instance, but you have to be resident here to do that (if after 31 December this year that would mean,say, a hold a 6 month visa).


My Mum is registered with Consulate in London and holds a French passort (has never had a British Passport). She has been in the UK for >50 years. Resisdency in France would not be an option unfortunatley. 

Thanks again


----------



## 95995

I mean change your name on your passport at least to the name on your birth certificate.

You can only hope that they do not apply the 50 year rule, but it would be better to submit your application sooner rather than later. The 50 year rule is only applied to those applying from overseas, so if it should be applied to your application and in the case that you appeal the decision and fail, the only way you would be able to obtain French nationality by descent would be to apply from within France. I do know that some people have tried to go this way without actually being resident in France, but do not know whether any of them have been successful. Whilst it is true that applications from within France are processed quickly and usually within a few months (mine was processed in around a month), that timeframe only applies once you have submitted and they have accepted all the documents they request, including additional documents. Generally they just hand your application back to you and tell you to resubmit it with the additional documents? As I said, you can rely on them requesting additional documents.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Is it even possible to change your birth name on your birth certificate in the UK? I only ask because the French are incredibly sensitive about changing one's name at all, and certainly not on your birth certificate. 

While it will result in some back and forth with the Consulate, I kind of suspect explaining why your last name is different from that of your mother might be the easier way to go. Otherwise you'll go through the same hassle when renewing other documents (like passport). 

I've had to deal with a couple of situations here where I've just had to explain that the document they requested does not exist or cannot be obtained. It's a bit of a hassle, but it can be done if you explain clearly and openly what the situation is.


----------



## 95995

EverHopeful said:


> I mean change your name on your passport at least to the name on your birth certificate.
> 
> You can only hope that they do not apply the 50 year rule, but it would be better to submit your application sooner rather than later. The 50 year rule is only applied to those applying from overseas, so if it should be applied to your application and in the case that you appeal the decision and fail, the only way you would be able to obtain French nationality by descent would be to apply from within France. I do know that some people have tried to go this way without actually being resident in France, but do not know whether any of them have been successful. Whilst it is true that applications from within France are processed quickly and usually within a few months (mine was processed in around a month), that timeframe only applies once you have submitted and they have accepted all the documents they request, including additional documents. Generally they just hand your application back to you and tell you to resubmit it with the additional documents? As I said, you can rely on them requesting additional documents.


Of course, you can always just accept a decision to refuse your application and re-apply. There is no actual need to contest the decision. You could always apply from within France at some time in the future when you are able to come for a longish period. 

It seems to me from the experience of others that they don't apply the 50 year rule out of hand and that they are more likely to request additional evidence, though sometimes that evidence can be difficult to obtain and you need to think a little outside the square in terms of submitting evidence that is not precisely the evidence they request.

The thing about applying for the CNF is that the onus of proof is entirely on the applicant to prove to the court that they meet the requirements.

Note that if/when you submit an application, many of the documents have to be 'recent' and the original - this includes birth certificates, marriage certificates, etc.

Of course, the Covid-19 situation may currently mean that some documents are harder/slower to obtain than others.


----------



## 95995

Bevdeforges said:


> Is it even possible to change your birth name on your birth certificate in the UK? I only ask because the French are incredibly sensitive about changing one's name at all, and certainly not on your birth certificate.
> 
> While it will result in some back and forth with the Consulate, I kind of suspect explaining why your last name is different from that of your mother might be the easier way to go. Otherwise you'll go through the same hassle when renewing other documents (like passport).
> 
> I've had to deal with a couple of situations here where I've just had to explain that the document they requested does not exist or cannot be obtained. It's a bit of a hassle, but it can be done if you explain clearly and openly what the situation is.


I was certainly not suggesting changing the name on the birth certificate. The OP's birth certificate is in her French mother's surname and does not list her father, but her passport etc. are in her late father's surname. Changing at least the passport to her birth name would mean that she does not need to explain the situtation with her father, let alone trying to prove that he was indeed her father, she would not have to submit his birth certificate nor those of her paternal grandparents. There are of course many French citizens who do not know who their birth father was and who have birth certificates that do not show the father's name. At least the OP does know who her father was and has known him, so that not knowing pain is avoided.


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> Is it even possible to change your birth name on your birth certificate in the UK?


Parents can change a child's name, in certain circumstances, up to the age of 16.

Not sure if you can do it yourself as an adult, but you can possibly add/change a biological father.

One of my school mates had two different birth certificates as he was adopted and had both names changed.


----------



## ZoB

Bevdeforges said:


> Is it even possible to change your birth name on your birth certificate in the UK? I only ask because the French are incredibly sensitive about changing one's name at all, and certainly not on your birth certificate.
> 
> While it will result in some back and forth with the Consulate, I kind of suspect explaining why your last name is different from that of your mother might be the easier way to go. Otherwise you'll go through the same hassle when renewing other documents (like passport).
> 
> I've had to deal with a couple of situations here where I've just had to explain that the document they requested does not exist or cannot be obtained. It's a bit of a hassle, but it can be done if you explain clearly and openly what the situation is.


Thanks Bev, we can't change the name on our birth certificate in the UK. I think Everhopeful was suggesting I apply for a passport in my birth name. Unfortunately, given my current circumstances and travel plans, I think this might add too much complexity. I will endevour to explain. My challenge is that my school girl French isn't up to the job! I will have a go and cross my fingers. It doesn't sound massively hopeful re. the 50 rule either


----------



## Peasant

I'm not a big fan of lawyers but you should probably find a good lawyer.


----------



## 95995

Peasant said:


> I'm not a big fan of lawyers but you should probably find a good lawyer.


The OP could use a lawyer (familiar with French law on the matter, therefore ideally a French lawyer) to assist in obtaining the CNF, however this would be expensive and there is no guarantee of success. Similarly, if refused, she could use a lawyer to appeal if she applies herself and is refused. The latter option would likely cost less.


----------



## ericd

Hello. I haven't read all the answers so apologies if you have already got the same as what as I am explaining.

It all depends if your birth was officially registered with French authorities (Consulat general London) at the time). If the answer is YES, good. It will make matter easier.
If NOT, you will need to apply for a "Certificat de Nationalite francaise" (just Google it).

It might be a long process but it will get you there.


----------



## 95995

ZoB
You could perhaps in the future apply for, say, a 6 month student visa to study French in France. That would enable you to apply for your CNF here.

Also, has your mother visited France over the years and can she provide some proof of that? It could mean that at least she is still connected with her country of origin and add to the fact that she is registered with the French Consulate.

Is your mother still in touch with family or friends in France? That could also assist your application. 

BTW I managed to make contact with my family in France by searching my (unusual) family name on Google. I also joined Copains d'Avant and found cousins and second cousins that way -or your mother could join. 
https://copainsdavant.linternaute.com/


----------



## Bevdeforges

ZoB said:


> Thanks Bev, we can't change the name on our birth certificate in the UK. I think Everhopeful was suggesting I apply for a passport in my birth name. Unfortunately, given my current circumstances and travel plans, I think this might add too much complexity. I will endevour to explain. My challenge is that my school girl French isn't up to the job! I will have a go and cross my fingers. It doesn't sound massively hopeful re. the 50 rule either


As far as having to "explain" in French, I can highly recommend using something like Google Translate or DeepL Translate - both available for free online. I've been using DeepL to compose e-mails to some people I'm working on a project with. My French is decent, but to write anything in French takes me forever.

Write out what you need to say in the translator and see what you get. It's usually at least understandable (and I'll be they get LOTS of letters and applications translated that way). When writing your explanation, keep it simple, and keep your sentences short and simple (like you are writing for someone who knows only a little English). The online translation may do better than you would think - and if nothing else may inspire them to ask a question rather than just reject your application out of hand.


----------



## ZoB

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply Your advice is very much appreciated. Best wishes


----------



## ericd

I have now read the whole Post and can advise as I have successfully advised many British born adults born from one French parents assess there rightful French status in the past.

Born from a French Mother in the UK but birth not registered at French Consulate in London. Your birth certificate doesn't show the name of your British born father.

As you still live in the UK, contact your local Honorary Consul (list in link https://uk.ambafrance.org/-Consuls-Honoraires-). 
If you are in London, you can make contact with me via Private Message. He/she will be able to help you with any query you will have on the matter. You can get your French citizenship recognised by french authorities in London (no need to spend 6 months in France).

Please do not go to the expense of taking a Solicitor on-board. It will be expensive as you can do this whole work yourself. The fact that your British father doesn't appear on any birth document doesn't matter as the most important link with France and French nationality is your Mother. 

You managed to trace your French family. Good news for making contact with long lost cousins, useless for having your French nationality recognised.


----------



## 95995

ericd said:


> I have now read the whole Post and can advise as I have successfully advised many British born adults born from one French parents assess there rightful French status in the past.
> 
> Born from a French Mother in the UK but birth not registered at French Consulate in London. Your birth certificate doesn't show the name of your British born father.
> 
> As you still live in the UK, contact your local Honorary Consul (list in link https://uk.ambafrance.org/-Consuls-Honoraires-).
> If you are in London, you can make contact with me via Private Message. He/she will be able to help you with any query you will have on the matter. *You can get your French citizenship recognised by french authorities in London* (no need to spend 6 months in France).
> 
> Please do not go to the expense of taking a Solicitor on-board. It will be expensive as you can do this whole work yourself. The fact that your British father doesn't appear on any birth document doesn't matter as the most important link with France and French nationality is your Mother.
> 
> You managed to trace your French family. Good news for making contact with long lost cousins, useless for having your French nationality recognised.


This is no longer the case and it certainly does not take account of the 60 year rule applied to applications made from outside France.


----------



## ericd

Hello EverHopeful. I can't remember if OP's mother is still alive. If not, OP will most probably need to apply for a Certificate de Nationalite francaise (all those requests are centralised in one single place in France ...Nantes I believe). If OP's mother is still alive, this is another matter and will likely make the process easier.

As mentioned in my earlier post, the French Consulate in UK can and will help/guide/recommend.

As for the translations. There are official (French Consulat approved) translators in the UK (list in this link https://uk.ambafrance.org/Les-tradu...consulat-general-dans-le-reste-du-Royaume-Uni )


----------



## 95995

ericd said:


> Hello EverHopeful. I can't remember if OP's mother is still alive. If not, OP will most probably need to apply for a Certificate de Nationalite francaise (all those requests are centralised in one single place in France ...Nantes I believe). If OP's mother is still alive, this is another matter and will likely make the process easier.
> 
> As mentioned in my earlier post, the French Consulate in UK can and will help/guide/recommend.
> 
> As for the translations. There are official (French Consulat approved) translators in the UK (list in this link https://uk.ambafrance.org/Les-tradu...consulat-general-dans-le-reste-du-Royaume-Uni )


Hello ericd,

All requests for a CNF from outside France are now centralised in Paris and have to be sent there by the applicant, whether the French parent is still alive or not (the OP's mother is still alive, but as the OP is now an adult, her mother can no longer progress this). If the OP were still a minor, her mother could have her added to her family book and have her declared French etc.). OTOH it is the French Consulate (in London if she was born in England) that is responsible for producing the French birth certificate, sending it to the applicant and at the same time sending it to Nantes (who hold the records for French citizens born overseas). It has relatively recently become extremely difficult to seek advice from the French Consulate in London which is now totally overloaded. It may be easier to seek their advice if you are a French citizen, so perhaps the OP's mother could do so. Also, Paris is now requiring that translations be done by a traducteur assermenté and no longer accepts other translators (as reported by several applicants on another thread on the subject) - this I believe has occurred more recently than the centralisation of applications in Paris.

BTW when I referred to the 60 year rule earlir, that was a typo and should have read 50 year rule. The 50 year rule can be applied to applications made from outside France where the French parent has resided overseas for more than 50 years - it enables such applications to be refused on that basis and there are many instances of it having been applied (another forum member has posted evidence of refusals on another thread relating to the CNF.


----------



## SteveSeoul

You can also avoid the 50 year rule if you can prove that your mother had a French passport, ID card, consular registration before the 50 year anniversary living abroad.


----------



## ZoB

Dear ExpatForum team, I have now received all of the required documents for my CNF application and have written my covering letter explaining my circumstances. Is there a form that I need to fill in with my application? I can't find one on the service-public.fr website. Any assistance would be very gratefully received.


----------



## 95995

ZoB said:


> Dear ExpatForum team, I have now received all of the required documents for my CNF application and have written my covering letter explaining my circumstances. Is there a form that I need to fill in with my application? I can't find one on the service-public.fr website. Any assistance would be very gratefully received.


I don't seem to be able to send you the link, but if you Google 'demande cnf cormulaire' the one you want starts with ie.ambafrance;org


----------



## clothmama

ZoB said:


> Dear ExpatForum team, I have now received all of the required documents for my CNF application and have written my covering letter explaining my circumstances. Is there a form that I need to fill in with my application? I can't find one on the service-public.fr website. Any assistance would be very gratefully received.


Good luck!


----------



## 95995

EverHopeful said:


> I don't seem to be able to send you the link, but if you Google 'demande cnf cormulaire' the one you want starts with ie.ambafrance;org


 Oops, typo! I meant 'demande cnf formulaire' ; Sorry


----------



## ZoB

EverHopeful said:


> Oops, typo! I meant 'demande cnf formulaire' ; Sorry


Super! Thanks so much! I will let you know how I get on. x


----------



## conky2

So this s where you were ZoB...........


----------



## ZoB

conky2 said:


> So this s where you were ZoB...........


Absent! (Also of Sarf London)


----------



## Lydi

I must say something about your user name: it's been "bothering" me since your first post, I'm afraid. 
I would avoid it in polite circles in France (or countries where Arabic is spoken as it's a loanword): translation here.


----------



## ZoB

Oh my goodness! That is hilarious! ZoB is derived from a combination of my first and last names. I won't use it again!
We weren't taught that one at school! Thanks for the tip off!!! This forum has proven most insightful - thanks all. x


----------



## Lydi

No, it's not the kind of word you learn at school


----------



## ZoB

Further to my application for my CNF in Nov 2000, I have heard back from Paris.They have asked for tranlsated copies of my father and maternal grandmother birth certificates (both British - not sure why this is relavent). I have also been asked to supply photocopies of any documents proving my mother's frenchness pre- year 2000 (presumably in relation to the 50 year rule as she was born in 1950). My mother has always had French passports and has never had a British one, but how do I 'prove' this as her old passports have always been retained when applying for the new ones. She has no other documents pre-2000 other than her birth certificate. Can anyone advise how I go about proving this? Do the consulate in London keep records that I could use? Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to see if you can show that your mother kept up her registration with the French consulate while she was living in the UK. I think she would have needed to do this if she was able to renew her French passport over the years. (At some periods in time I think it was required to renew a passport from abroad.) Also did she by any chance register her marriage in France? That, too, I think would have required her to be registered with the consulate.


----------



## ZoB

Thanks Bev. My Mum never married. She always renewed her passports in the UK. Do you think the Consulate in would share a record of her having been registered? Over the years she had dealings with Penzance, Southampton, Plymouth and London consular offices, but has no record of this herself.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You can always ask the consulates - though they may or may not have kept the records of who was registered back when (when it was required). Did she at any point have a French carte d'identité? That would be the gold standard, but plenty of folks skipped that registration step while living abroad.


----------



## BackinFrance

France may have a record in relation to your mother's continuity of holding a French passport. You may need to respond by telling them your mother has always held a current French passport but that the expired passports always had to be surrendered, ideally with an attestation sur l'honneur from her.


----------



## BackinFrance

And get your mother to register with the French Consulate now.


----------



## BackinFrance

If your mother registers with the French Consulate now, that would overcome the 50 year rule, which is much more of a problem when the French parent is deceased.


----------



## ZoB

Mum is registered with the Consulate now, though has no record of this herself. Record keeping is not her strong point! I will enquire in at London and ask if they are able to share their records with me. She does not recall ever having a CNF but this may be because she left France as a child. Many thanks


----------



## BackinFrance

Not sure that your Mum needs a CNF, but being registered with the Consulate does get around the 50 year rule. If she were to apply for a CNF that would take time, although it could clarify that she never gave up her French citizenship. I wouldn't worry about that at this time and would preference an attestation sur l'honneur from her.


----------



## ZoB

'attestation sur l'honneur' - I've not heard of this previously.Would this just be a signed statement from her to the effect that she has never given up her French citizenship? Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

If she is registered with the consulate, does she not have a CNI (i.e. a national identity card)? Usually they more or less insist on that - or they used to. But if she is currently registered, the French authorities would most likely be able to access that information through their official channels. In any event, you may want to ask the consulate if their records show that a CNI (carte national d'identité) was issued for her last time she registered with them.


----------



## BackinFrance

ZoB said:


> 'attestation sur l'honneur' - I've not heard of this previously.Would this just be a signed statement from her to the effect that she has never given up her French citizenship? Many thanks


I think in English you call it a statutory declaration. It is a sworn statement. You will find free modèles if you Google, if you can do it in French it won't need to be translated

Your mum could get a carte d'identité from the French Consulate, but I doubt it would serve any greater purpose than a current passport in your situation, though it is free.


----------



## ccm47

I see that your mother OP has no documents dated before 2000. Was she employed or self-employed outside of the home? If so the British DWP will have records of her National insurance contributions. They regularly have paper copies going back 70 years or more as people live to be 100+. These will prove her working names. She is entitled to ask for this information for herself if only to check on her pension entitlements.

Did anybody receive child benefit for you? Again the DWP can supply copies.

There may also be a change of name noted in your own National Insurance records. NiNos were supposed to be issued at 16 years of age and would have been attributed through Child Benefit/ birth registry records, not the name you used so a change would have had to be made at the time. You may need to ask for this under the Freedom of Information act.
Hope that helps.


----------



## ZoB

ccm47 said:


> I see that your mother OP has no documents dated before 2000. Was she employed or self-employed outside of the home? If so the British DWP will have records of her National insurance contributions. They regularly have paper copies going back 70 years or more as people live to be 100+. These will prove her working names. She is entitled to ask for this information for herself if only to check on her pension entitlements.
> 
> Did anybody receive child benefit for you? Again the DWP can supply copies.
> 
> There may also be a change of name noted in your own National Insurance records. NiNos were supposed to be issued at 16 years of age and would have been attributed through Child Benefit/ birth registry records, not the name you used so a change would have had to be made at the time. You may need to ask for this under the Freedom of Information act.
> Hope that helps.


Many thanks for your suggestions. Sorry, I wasn't clear; it's document relating to her 'french-ness' prior to 2000 that is being requested. Thankfully she has located a couple of French passports and some ID cards from the 60s/ 70s which should assist with my application. Fingers crossed. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ZoB

BackinFrance said:


> I think in English you call it a statutory declaration. It is a sworn statement. You will find free modèles if you Google, if you can do it in French it won't need to be translated
> 
> Your mum could get a carte d'identité from the French Consulate, but I doubt it would serve any greater purpose than a current passport in your situation, though it is free.


Many thanks. I will take a look online. I will also encourage her to take up the offer of an identity card, just to future-proof herself, and perhaps aid my sister's CNF application in the future. 
Many thanks


----------



## jacqui12345

ericd said:


> I have now read the whole Post and can advise as I have successfully advised many British born adults born from one French parents assess there rightful French status in the past.
> 
> Born from a French Mother in the UK but birth not registered at French Consulate in London. Your birth certificate doesn't show the name of your British born father.
> 
> As you still live in the UK, contact your local Honorary Consul (list in link Consuls Honoraires - France in the United Kingdom - La France au Royaume-Uni).
> If you are in London, you can make contact with me via Private Message. He/she will be able to help you with any query you will have on the matter. You can get your French citizenship recognised by french authorities in London (no need to spend 6 months in France).
> 
> Please do not go to the expense of taking a Solicitor on-board. It will be expensive as you can do this whole work yourself. The fact that your British father doesn't appear on any birth document doesn't matter as the most important link with France and French nationality is your Mother.
> 
> You managed to trace your French family. Good news for making contact with long lost cousins, useless for having your French nationality recognised.



Hi Eric 
the forum won't let me direct message you - but I have a few questions about my application for a CNF. 
for context - im 21, my mother is French (has a registered birth certificate in France and French ID card), as is my grandmother. my dad is Scottish. my mum never registered my birth in the French system. 


do I need to get my birth certificate legalised? online it says they should be legalised if necessary?? (obviously don't want to waste time and money if its not necessary)
my parents marriage certificate is a photocopy with a translation (the original doesn't exist) - I know it says no photocopies but is there any way around this? (are they very strict on this if all other documents are ok)
im also sending my mums French ID and grandmothers passport for extra proof - I know they often ask for more documents, so is there anything else I can send now to strengthen my case?

thanks in advance


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

jacqui12345 said:


> Hi Eric
> the forum won't let me direct message you - but I have a few questions about my application for a CNF.
> for context - im 21, my mother is French (has a registered birth certificate in France and French ID card), as is my grandmother. my dad is Scottish. my mum never registered my birth in the French system.
> 
> 
> do I need to get my birth certificate legalised? online it says they should be legalised if necessary?? (obviously don't want to waste time and money if its not necessary)
> my parents marriage certificate is a photocopy with a translation (the original doesn't exist) - I know it says no photocopies but is there any way around this? (are they very strict on this if all other documents are ok)
> im also sending my mums French ID and grandmothers passport for extra proof - I know they often ask for more documents, so is there anything else I can send now to strengthen my case?
> 
> thanks in advance


Firstly, they do not like photocopies unless they are stamped "as original" by the commune. If your parents were married in France, then this document will be available. If in the UK, the document should be available in the national register of births, deaths, marriages.

I think you may need to go through the process of registering yourself at the consulate. You will need a birth certificate for yourself from the bureau in Nantes.


----------



## jacqui12345

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Firstly, they do not like photocopies unless they are stamped "as original" by the commune. If your parents were married in France, then this document will be available. If in the UK, the document should be available in the national register of births, deaths, marriages.
> 
> I think you may need to go through the process of registering yourself at the consulate. You will need a birth certificate for yourself from the bureau in Nantes.


Thanks for your reply. 


my mum seems to have ordered a copy of her marriage certificate from Nantes even though she was married in the UK.. ( I think because she sent them the marriage certificate in 1995 so it could be added onto her act de naissance). 

I have a few more questions for anyone knowledgable of the process!!! 

I don't think I can register myself at the London consulate because I don't have a birth certificate in Nantes. (would that be correct?) I am applying for a CNF so that I can then get a birth certificate and then a passport. also, why do I need to register myself at the London (or edinburgh is my local?) consulate.

secondly Im French through my mother, so I have her documents (act de naissance and scan of French ID) to send, and her mothers (my grandmothers) French passport scan. is it likely they ask me for information about my dad. he is Scottish which is why I thought he is not relevant. obviously his name appears on my birth certificate and the marriage certificate, but I wasn't planning on sending his British birth certificate and its translation... do you think this is ok. 

lastly, we have a holiday home in France that we spend quite a bit of time at. if this process (to get a CNF as a British citizen) takes so long, is it physically possible for me to go to my local office in France (which I believe is Gardonne) and apply from there? obviously I have a French address but no other French records (university or work) so not sure if this would be possible.

one more - how long does this actually take??? ive seen some people on expat forum saying a year or 2 but I think my case may be more simple than theirs... im leaving university and hoping to live and work in France for 6 months after (eg September/October 2022)... praying this is possible!! 


thanks in advance for any help


----------



## BackinFrance

If you enter France on a long stay visa and have proof of address in France, you can apply at the Tribunal d'instance for that area. However I cannot tell you how long that is currently taking, firstly because the justice system here is under great strain because of lack of staff (for a variety of reasons) and secondly because of Covid. That combination has resulted in major backlogs.


----------



## Bevdeforges

jacqui12345 said:


> is it likely they ask me for information about my dad. he is Scottish which is why I thought he is not relevant. obviously his name appears on my birth certificate and the marriage certificate, but I wasn't planning on sending his British birth certificate and its translation... do you think this is ok.


If asked for it, you should provide it. Depending on his nationality, there is the possibility that your mother could have changed her nationality based on her marriage to your father. (Not the case for Scotland, but there are a few other countries where that is a possibility.) They really do want to check out all these oddball "possibilities." If they ask for it, you should make a good faith effort to provide it.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

jacqui12345 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> my mum seems to have ordered a copy of her marriage certificate from Nantes even though she was married in the UK.. ( I think because she sent them the marriage certificate in 1995 so it could be added onto her act de naissance).
> 
> I have a few more questions for anyone knowledgable of the process!!!
> 
> I don't think I can register myself at the London consulate because I don't have a birth certificate in Nantes. (would that be correct?) I am applying for a CNF so that I can then get a birth certificate and then a passport. also, why do I need to register myself at the London (or edinburgh is my local?) consulate.
> 
> secondly Im French through my mother, so I have her documents (act de naissance and scan of French ID) to send, and her mothers (my grandmothers) French passport scan. is it likely they ask me for information about my dad. he is Scottish which is why I thought he is not relevant. obviously his name appears on my birth certificate and the marriage certificate, but I wasn't planning on sending his British birth certificate and its translation... do you think this is ok.
> 
> ........
> 
> one more - how long does this actually take??? ive seen some people on expat forum saying a year or 2 but I think my case may be more simple than theirs... im leaving university and hoping to live and work in France for 6 months after (eg September/October 2022)... praying this is possible!!
> 
> 
> thanks in advance for any help


The act of registering your birth at the consulate (Edinburgh should be fine, I think) will create your Nantes birth certificate.

You will need to provide your father's birth certificate (less than 3 months old) and get it translated by a certified translator.

How long??

Mine is 4 years in waiting (I had to provide extra stuff relating to the death of my mother)


----------



## jacqui12345

Hi all, I have just come to my grandmothers house to find some documents to include in my first dossier. I have come across old ID cards and act de naissance etc of her parents (my great grandparents), the death certificate of my great grandfather who died in the war for France, and old IDs of my grandmother. im planning to include these (scanned copies of them). should I annotate them explaining what they are? I obviously have quite a lot of documents in my pile at the moment (to try and help the process be as easy as possible for them to see I am French), but I dont want to annoy them by overloading it or making it hard to understand all the links.. does anyone have any tips on how they like it to be organised or something. thanks in advance!


----------



## jacqui12345

also - when including things like the livret de famille of my grandmother - which has my grandparents marriage and their 4 kids (one of whom is my mother), should I scan the whole thing including front page and births of my aunts and uncles, or just the marriage and my mum


----------



## ZoB

Just to update anyone following this post who might be in similar circumstances, I have recently heard from the Consulate in London that my CNF application has been successful. My original application was submitted in November 2020, so the whole process took just under two years. Many thanks to all who offered advice.


----------



## lettucearticle

ZoB said:


> Just to update anyone following this post who might be in similar circumstances, I have recently heard from the Consulate in London that my CNF application has been successful. My original application was submitted in November 2020, so the whole process took just under two years. Many thanks to all who offered advice.


congratulations! I'm just starting my process since about a month and your post was one of the first I came across and was incredibly useful, so thank you!


----------



## ZoB

Thank you!
Let me know if you have any questions about your application.
If you are on Facebook, there is an excellent group, 'Applying for French Nationality' which I have found really helpful.
Good luck.


----------

